# 300 amp overhead service



## Belg (Oct 23, 2011)

Guys, I'm working in O/R territory in NJ and want to go from the 300a 120/240 volt single phase OH drop to a meter socket and then from that take 2 SEU runs to 2 200 main breaker panels right in the basement below the meter. 1 of the panels is the existing 200 already in service. Does anyone see a problem with this?? Also the grounds would still go to the panels just correctly sized for the now 300a wiring correct? Thanks


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

What size seu are you using?


----------



## Belg (Oct 23, 2011)

4/0 aluminum


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Belg said:


> 4/0 aluminum


That would not be complian when you have 2- 200 amp panels. In order to use the dwelling table the feeder must control the entire load of the house


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

We install a 320A underground meter socket with two - 200 amp panels using 4/0 SEU to each. We use dual 250 MCM lugs on the load side of the meter.
Grounding is #2 cu.


----------



## Belg (Oct 23, 2011)

Dennis Alwon said:


> That would not be complian when you have 2- 200 amp panels. In order to use the dwelling table the feeder must control the entire load of the house


Yes the main feeders do but the feeds to each panel can be downsized as they are protected by the 200 A mains in the panels.(tap rule) As long as I have less than 6 CBs to shut down the whole house this is not a problem as I see it. It looks like I'm not the first to do it.


----------

